# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  زيارات جلالة القائد الأعلى لقوات الدرك

## تحية عسكريه



----------


## شذى الياسمين

يسلمو كتير ...
الله يخلي جلالة الملك والوطن الغالي ..
وكل عام وقائد الوطن والوطن بالف الف الف الف خير .. :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> يسلمو كتير ...





> الله يخلي جلالة الملك والوطن الغالي ..
> وكل عام وقائد الوطن والوطن بالف الف الف الف خير ..





آمين يا رب العالمين يسلموا شذى

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> آمين يا رب العالمين يسلموا شذى


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآميــــــــــــــــــــن

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> 





> آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآميــــــــــــــــــــن





اهلا وسهلا بس ممكن تصغير الخط اشوي طيب

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا إلك يا عبدالله على الموضوع المميز 

تالله يعطيك الف الف عافيه يا نشمي 

الله يخلينا نشامى و أسود الوطن الغالي 

و أحلى تحيه لنشامى الدرك  & سلاح الجو الملكي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> شكرا إلك يا عبدالله على الموضوع المميز





> تالله يعطيك الف الف عافيه يا نشمي 
> 
> الله يخلينا نشامى و أسود الوطن الغالي 
> 
> و أحلى تحيه لنشامى الدرك & سلاح الجو الملكي





 آمين يا رب العالمين وكل أسود الوطن من الاجهزة الامنية كافة والمخابرات والجيش كل عام و انتم وسيد الوطن بالف خير

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62): على راسي والله سيدي ابو حسين  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> على راسي والله سيدي ابو حسين



اهلا وسهلا بالكبير يسلم راسك

----------

